# Idea For A New Section



## alg1208 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I was thinking a section for self help might be beneficial for many of us. I was just thinking about the things I can change about myself that would benefit my marriage and thought to post on it but realized there isn't really a proper place for it. For example in this section you could ask for help with things like anger, impatience, motivation, etc that don't necessarily have anything to do with your marriage directly...but that can affect your marriage in the long run.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. For now, just post it in the General relationship section, ladies lounge or men's clubhouse. If we find we get a lot of individual self-help posts over time, we will create a new section for it. Thanks.


----------

